# Height?



## Spazcol (Oct 14, 2006)

So what's your preference? Do you prefer to have a partner taller or shorter than you? What's the tallest/shortest person you've been with? Were there problems with such a height difference?


----------



## russophile1977 (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm 5'4" and I'd prefer someone that's about 5'10" or 5'11". I wouldn't want to go out with someone shorter than me, and I wouldn't like to go out with someone that's too tall. As for the other questions, I can't answer them because I've never had a boyfriend :sigh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

-


----------



## Astos (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm 5'10" and I'd prefer someone my height or shorter.


----------



## better days (May 3, 2006)

i prefer someone thats shorter. my last gf was 5'4" and im 5'11". i think its nice to be taller but not too much taller. i think 5'7" would be ideal for me but i had no problems with it. i dont think that height really makes that big of a difference in your relationship. it doesnt really create any problems, some people just are more attracted to people that are a certain height


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm 6' 1" so there aren't many women taller than me. I don't care much about height anyway. I've never been with anyone so I can't answer the other questions.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

For a guy, I don't care. I am fairly short, so it's doubtful that I would ever be approached by a man shorter than I am. I would say that my preference is at least 5'2". 
For a girl, just something around my height; either shorter or taller.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Im about 5'10 or so, i would like a girl shorter then me, which ain't to hard to find.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

It doesn't matter much to me. As long as they're my height (5' 6") or taller.


----------



## heckyll (Mar 27, 2006)

I like women who are taller than I am. 

Coming from a 5'9" dude...


----------



## heckyll (Mar 27, 2006)

I like women who are taller than I am.

And this is coming from a 5'9" dude.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Height doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm only 5'2" and I like men that are taller than me, anywhere over 5'10" is good. The taller, bigger, stronger the better, as long as they don't have huge bulging muscles popping out like crazy  A gut is good too, a guy with a nice gut sticking out so I can rub it while we're cuddling. :mushy


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

> A gut is good too, a guy with a nice gut sticking out so I can rub it while we're cuddling.


geez, becky, we need more girls like you in the world.  :yes I wouldn't mind having someone to rub my gut :blush


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Most men shoot for shorter women. Which leaves us tall chicks (I'm nearly 5'11") with virtually no one.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't really care about height... the only girl that I was ever truly serious with was 5'10" and in heals she was as tall or taller than me at 6'...


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

itsmemaggi said:


> Most men shoot for shorter women. Which leaves us tall chicks (I'm nearly 5'11") with virtually no one.
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi


Nonsense. There's probably the same number of above-average height women as there are men.

I'm 6'2, so I tend to like girls from 5'4-6'0.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Triste Golem said:


> > A gut is good too, a guy with a nice gut sticking out so I can rub it while we're cuddling.
> 
> 
> geez, becky, we need more girls like you in the world.  :yes I wouldn't mind having someone to rub my gut :blush


:kiss


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

im 6'2" or so.

and yes im a sexy.

oh yeah.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm 6'1" so yes it would be nice to have a guy thats taller than me,but thats not many  And it seems that men think it's important to have someone thats shorter than them..Many of them,but not all..

I get really surprised when I see a man thats taller than me and thats not often..


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm not too picky. As I am 5'11" I generaly prefer girls a little shorter than me. It must be a control thing.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm 5'5 and I'd prefer someone a few inches taller. I think short guys are cute though. In the ninth grade I had a boyfriend who was 6'2 and it was really awkward. Just trying to have a conversation with him I would strain my neck.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

What's the difference? I'm not going to turn someone down because of their height so I wouldn't bother stating a preference. I like short women, I like tall women, I like average height women, they're all wonderful to me.


----------



## Meta Ridley (Jun 2, 2005)

itsmemaggi said:


> Most men shoot for shorter women. Which leaves us tall chicks (I'm nearly 5'11") with virtually no one.
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi


Well yeah if average height in America for guys is something like 5ft 10 then yeah you will have a problem unless you're willing to go out with someone smaller than yourself. :yes You look cute in your pic though so that should help. 

I don't mind too much but I couldn't ask out a girl who is my height or taller because I'd think she'd say no and also I'd feel so inadequate which gives me a problem because at best I'm 5ft 10 and worst 5ft 8 (need to be measured). 
Girls seem to always like really tall guys anyway.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I am attracted to tall men, they just tend to intimidate me more than guys in the 'shorter range' because of their towering stature over all 5'3 inches of me... I don't really have a specific preference to height. But it's no big deal to me.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm 5'10", I like women same height or shorter, preferably shorter.


----------



## Lilangel27 (Oct 6, 2006)

I am about 5'10" and would prefer someone shorter than me. Anyone 5'10" or shorter. I wouldn't be objected to a inch or so taller, but would rather shorter.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

i am 5'7 and don't have a preference regarding height. i have had both shorter and taller and both have their own appeal to me. i like thin women too. no fatties. and the women must be small framed.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm 5'11", and I prefer a girl who's slightly shorter than me. I'm not really that picky though, in terms of height.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm 5'6" and I don't care about a girl's height at all.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Height isn't a big concern for me. As long as they are in the ballpark of my own height, give or take a few inches, because I usually don't like extreme differences. I used to have a crush on a guy who was a couple inches shorter than me. He was a cutie. I've also had crushes on guys who are taller than me. My height is exactly 5 feet and 6 1/2 inches. I am not so intimidated by height as I am by mass. As long as the guy is lean or of average build, his height isn't a big factor.


----------



## planetdystopia (Sep 20, 2006)

Height isn't an ultimate deciding factor but my preference is somewhere between 5'5" and 5'9," or so. Being 6'2" and having a girlfriend who was 5'2 got a little old in the past. Moderate height is good. But again, I'd never discriminate on the basis of height if the personality was spot-on. :blush


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

I don't care. As long as I am attracted to the person and they want me in return.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Height was never a BIG issue with me, but I do like the guy to be taller. I'm 5'7", and my boyfriend is 6'1", and he's the perfect height. I have a nice shoulder spot.  

It must be a protection thing, with guys wanting shorter girls, and girls wanting taller guys. Guys like to be the stronger of the two, and girls like to feel protected. I'm generalizing, of course. But hey, I'm definitely not a feminist. I like feeling protected.


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

I only want someone taller than me to the extent that the guy has to be at least over 5"5. I'm 5"3, so I'm already a bloody midget. I'd like someone to be at least a couple of inches taller, just to avoid midget jokes. :b

I've been with guys who were 5"9, 6"2, and 5"11 (in that order). I'll admit that I'm rather leery of taller guys now, only because the second guy used his weight and height to his advantage when he was abusing me. I very rarely had a chance to defend myself against his attacks, unlike with the first one. If I'm going to be with a guy, I want the chance to fight back when he attacks me.


----------



## ACAC (Nov 11, 2003)

orpheus said:


> I'm not too picky. As I am 5'11" I generaly prefer girls a little shorter than me. It must be a control thing.


I wonder if height preference (in general) has something to do with control. Majority of girls prefer a guy taller then them. Does that mean they want to be controlled???

Personally, I prefer a woman with a small frame. That doesn't necessarily mean a short and/or skinny girl. I love a girl with a narrow shoulder, narrow relative to her height. Sometimes I'm attracted to taller girls, but I don't dare to approach them because I "know" girls are not interested in shorter guys.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

> I wonder if height preference (in general) has something to do with control. Majority of girls prefer a guy taller then them. Does that mean they want to be controlled???


Then I guess I don't want to be controlled because I don't like being with tall guys :stu Like some women, I've had taller guys use their size against me on more than one occasion and besides, I'd rather feel like an equal than a little girl (I'm 5' 2")....


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Glad to hear that it's at least possible that there are women out there that don't mind shorter guys.

I guess that just leaves about 74 more negative things that I hope someone can overlook.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

ACAC said:


> orpheus said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not too picky. As I am 5'11" I generaly prefer girls a little shorter than me. It must be a control thing.
> ...


 Interesting.. I never really thought of it that way. Maybe it would have something to do with being able to provide protection if needed? I don't know. Personally, height has never been an issue for me. I'm about 5'6 but would date someone either taller, shorter, or the same height. As long as the height difference isn't grotesque, I'm happy.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

-


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

I am about 5'8" but I also regularly wear boots which makes me look taller. Honestly I am not sure what I think about height. I've seen attractive women who were taller than I am. It'd certainly make hugging a bit more interesting. (for me)



Njodis said:


> Well, like I said before, I'm a guy, and about 5'5" on a good day. At times I curse my garbage genes. The growth spurt that I was told would come during puberty apparently got lost on the way here.
> 
> I just feel like it would be extremely awkward to date someone who is a lot taller than I am. Also, I know that most women don't like anyone under 5'8"ish, and definately don't want to have anything to do with a guy who is shorter than they are,.


My brother is about your height and has no trouble with women. I do remember one of his girlfriends being taller than he was.


----------



## ctsa (Aug 23, 2006)

Im 6'5 so its pretty obvious that Id like someone shorter than me. To be honest I have only ever seen one guy taller than me, never a girl that tall. I do like girls on the taller side thou, high 5 feet, low 6'.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm 6'0" and prefer women shorter than me, which would be the vast majority of women. The women I've met on blind dates have ranged from 5'0" to 6'3" (I felt like a dwarf standing next to her). Average female height -- around 5'6" -- is nice.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm 5'7" and I usually prefer taller guys, but the guy I'm dating now is my height and he's great, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow Becky! You look even hotter on my new big pc monitor.

I'd say shortest I'd go is 5-2", if I was shorter I wouldn't mind going shorter than 5-2" but it's a long ways to bend over to be at their head height. I'd say ideal would be 5-10" or 5-11". Max height would probably be 6-6" at this point?


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

According to the National Center for Health Statistics, the average height for an adult female in the United States is 5 feet 3.8 inches although I have seen other statistics that have the average as high as 5 feet 4.6 inches. 

Personally, I like women around my height or a few inches shorter.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm 5'10"

I wouldn't mind being taller, but I really don't care or think about it much.

I'd prefer a girl around my height.


----------



## lightness (Mar 17, 2005)

my gf and i are both 5"6, it doesnt seem to bother her that im not taller, so it doesn't bother me!


----------



## ArtVandelay (Nov 11, 2006)

i have no height preference. my current (and hopefully last) boyfriend is pretty much exactly the same height as me at 5'4". i think its neat that i'm always looking him straight in the eye. so what if no one can reach the top shelf? we just won't use it. sometimes i like to put on high heels on the rare occasions we go out. the tallest guy i ever dated was 6'4", it wasn't fun that if i wanted to kiss him i had to first ask him to bend down so i could reach, but it wasn't a dealbreaker.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Height?*



leppardess said:


> > I wonder if height preference (in general) has something to do with control. Majority of girls prefer a guy taller then them. Does that mean they want to be controlled???
> 
> 
> Then I guess I don't want to be controlled because I don't like being with tall guys :stu Like some women, I've had taller guys use their size against me on more than one occasion and besides, I'd rather feel like an equal than a little girl (I'm 5' 2")....


That seems rather biased. Keep in mind that Dr. Phil (at 6'4") is substantially taller than Axl Rose (at 5'9"). Which man has a history of allegedly abusing women? Attitude & personality probably matter more than the 7" difference in my example.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: re: Height?*



UltraShy said:


> leppardess said:
> 
> 
> > > I wonder if height preference (in general) has something to do with control. Majority of girls prefer a guy taller then them. Does that mean they want to be controlled???
> ...


I think there's nothing wrong with being a little biased when choosing a mate, but that's just me.


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

I prefer men who are taller, like around 5' 10" to 6'. But, the range of actual boyfriends' heights were 5' 7" to 6'. I used to have a huge crush on a basketball player who was 6' 8"! But, I really don't generally like super tall guys. 5' 10" is perfect, but up to 6' is great, too. There never were problems with the height difference because I'm 5' 6" myself, but I typically am not attracted to really tall men because I don't like to strain my neck to look up at them. My neck will, like, creak and stuff and I hate that...


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Ventress said:


> 5' 10" is perfect


Cool, I'm perfect! :lol

I would prefer that a girl be 5'2" or taller. But it isn't that big of a deal.


----------

